# Not coping



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

We are currently looking after my in-laws two miniature poodles for the week whilst they are on holiday and its not going well.

Neither dog is easy, but the eldest one is proving to be very challenging. So far this week she has snapped and/or snarled at us on numerous occasions, run away whilst out walking and got all the way to a busy main road, wee'd on our settee , and ignores every command. She spends her evenings sat in another room from us (her choice) humping her special cushion . We're honestly trying our best to make her feel safe and welcome, and making sure Poppy doesn't bother her too much, but we're finding this very hard. 

Anyway, I just wanted to vent a little as I'm feeling tired and emotional this evening.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I really hope she settles down. Have a cup of tea and breathe...if you can! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear, hugs from here too. I can only think more exercise and more food to keep them tired and full


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hugs to you all - poor poodle sounds very stressed out by it all too bless her 

If you can I would just try and leave her be as much as you can and see if hope she settles down - something like Adaptil spray can help to calm things down?


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Mazzapoo said:


> Oh dear, hugs from here too. I can only think more exercise and more food to keep them tired and full


That was my thought too Marion, and so the dogs have been getting an extra walk everyday, which has helped keep Poppy and boy dog calmer in the house. The girl, however, is quite old and nervous of other dogs so isn't enjoying the extra walks. Just to make matters worse she has to be kept on the extending lead all the time or she'll run away (as I discovered!), but that means she isn't 'doing her business' when she is out and about. Poor girl is having a miserable time and I don't know how to make her feel better.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> Hugs to you all - poor poodle sounds very stressed out by it all too bless her
> 
> If you can I would just try and leave her be as much as you can and see if hope she settles down - something like Adaptil spray can help to calm things down?


She is very stressed and missing her mum terribly, which makes me feel even worse. She's by herself again at the moment - with her special cushion , although I think she's asleep at the moment. Do you think the wee'ing may be stress related too ? I'm quite eager for that not to be repeated! 

On the positive side I'm really enjoying having the boy poodle around. I was told that he couldn't be brushed or groomed without being muzzled, but I've been doing a small amount of brushing each evening with lots of praise (he isn't food motivated but loves to please) and tonight I was able to give his ears a good bit of soft brushing with only the occasional mouthing on his part. He's also loving the walks and seems to be growing a little in confidence and is tolerating Poppy quite well (not playing or sleeping together, but accepting her being near).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry about the old girl, she just sounds set in her ways and possibly a bit of separation anxiety as she misses her mum!

Little boy sounds great!! How's Poppy taking it all?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hats off to you and to the old girl for persevering in such a challenging situation. How much longer will you have them?


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Sorry about the old girl, she just sounds set in her ways and possibly a bit of separation anxiety as she misses her mum!
> 
> Little boy sounds great!! How's Poppy taking it all?


Poppy is taking it all in her stride as usual. She enjoys the company but gets frustrated that she can't entice either dog to play. She spends a lot of time rolling about on the floor, woofing and pouncing about in the hope that the boy dog will join her in a wrestle, but he just watches from the settee with complete disinterest. She'd would love to cuddle up to the old girl, but she's not having any of it. I think she'll miss them once they're gone, despite the regular telling-offs she receives.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Hats off to you and to the old girl for persevering in such a challenging situation. How much longer will you have them?


Only until Sunday evening thankfully. It's felt like a long week.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yogi bear said:


> I really hope she settles down. Have a cup of tea and breathe...if you can! X


Sod the tea..... Have a wine!
(Obviously not at this time in the morning)
Look on the bright side - it's only a week & not 2 
Did you have much to do with the poodles before? It's not like they're with a stranger.
I hope the time passes quickly for you and causes you & the poodles (&poppy! ) minimum stress xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes - the weeing is almost certainly stress related too - hopefully she will settle enough to at least not repeat that.

Well done with the boy - shows how slow and gentle can achieve great stuff 

Hope the next few days are much improved


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Whining does help in these situations.  I like to spin things round and reward myself for the misery. Get two jars and fill one with marbles or pennies. Each negative event you get to transfer the appropriate number of pennies to the other jar. A snarl gets one, peeing on the couch two, having to witness the humping three (I loathe humping). You can get creative and tell us about points you are giving yourself for imagined horrors like the way her toenails click on the tiles. Keeping perspective and humour will see you through to Sunday and then you count the pennies and you get that many rewards for yourself, chocolates/videos/shoes/books whatever your guilty pleasure.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Whining does help in these situations.  I like to spin things round and reward myself for the misery. Get two jars and fill one with marbles or pennies. Each negative event you get to transfer the appropriate number of pennies to the other jar. A snarl gets one, peeing on the couch two, having to witness the humping three (I loathe humping). You can get creative and tell us about points you are giving yourself for imagined horrors like the way her toenails click on the tiles. Keeping perspective and humour will see you through to Sunday and then you count the pennies and you get that many rewards for yourself, chocolates/videos/shoes/books whatever your guilty pleasure.


That is such a good idea - and would with so many scenarios too. 

I've definitely earned some pennies today. The girl ran off on me again and this time crossed a busy road! How she wasn't killed or didn't cause an accident is sheer luck. It was my fault entirely. I'd taking them for their bonus walk and was in the middle of pooper-scooping two lots of poop, as it is really hard to poop-scoop whilst holding an extending lead I put it down for a few moments. Unfortunately, unseen and unheard by me another dog approached us and the girl took fright and legged it. She went all the way back to my house which is on a busy road (or at least during school run time it is). I have several new grey hairs after that incident.
Then later this afternoon the boy dog went for Poppy - she was playing with me but got too near to him. My husband intervened and I told him to give the boy a time out. He was trying to shoo him out the room without touching him, as that would have resulted in a bite, but the boy dog went for him anyway. 

I'm looking forward to my wine and chocs after this week.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thankfullŷ today's incident wasn't any worse, you enjoy the wine & chocs. Sundays nearly here!!
Your poor mum - I should imagine the next time she asks it will be a big fat No!! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That was definitely worth three or four pennies, I'd give the attack on your husband only two, because presumably he could have jumped up on some furniture to avoid the little terror?


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Haha! I've never seen my husband move so fast. Who'd have thought a little poodle could have caused such terror. 

Believe it or not I would have them again. My in-laws have done so much for us over the years I wouldn't not help them out. Next time I may stay at their house though so the dogs can be in their own environment. I did that last time they went on holiday and the dogs were much better - not without incident, but no where near as bad as they have been here. It's just very exhausting going between two houses (the boys need me here before and after school so I can't just move out for the week), and as we are now set up for doggies (stair-gate in place, garden dog friendly etc) I thought it would be OK. Clearly not.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a pair those pesky poodles 

You will need a holiday!


----------

